# Veritat vs. Oi



## Perrito

És molt intel·ligent, veritat?  

És molt intel·ligent, oi?  

Es utilitza "veritat" així en català o només en castellà.  Sempre el he dit així però avui algú m'ha corregit i ara no estic molt segur.  

Moltes gràcies,
Greg


----------



## Namarne

Bon dia, 

Jo no sé si amb "veritat" és incorrecte (encara que pugui ser una còpia del castellà), però em sembla que és molt més natural i habitual fer servir "oi": 
_És molt intel·ligent, oi? 
És molt intel·ligent, oi que sí? 
És molt intel·ligent, oi que és veritat?_ 

Salutacions.


----------



## innovator

A mi també em sona més correcte "oi", però em sona que a Ses Illes ( Illes Balears) utilitzen "veritat". Potser està acceptat com a varietat dialectal?


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Totes dues formes són correctes. Passa que sovint en una zona predomina més l'una i en una altra, l'altra.

Del DIEC2:



> *Veritat: 2 *_4 _ [LC]  veritat? Expressió amb què es demana la confirmació d’allò que s’afirma. _A tu no t’agrada el cogombre, veritat? __Veritat que li ho digueres?_





> *Oi: 1 *_1 _interj. [LC] Expressió usada per a demanar la confirmació del que es diu, l’assentiment a una demanda. _Ell ha estat ací a les vuit del matí; oi? Oi que ho faràs? _


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Ara em surt un dubte. En català no es fet servir "no" com en castellà? Es a dir, per exemple, "És molt intel·ligent, no?".

Gràcies per endavant.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Peano

El _*oi *_català té el mateix origen que el _*oc *_occità i el _*oui *_francès, tots provenen del llatí _*hoc*_ " això " ( http://dcvb.iec.cat/ ). Per tant, el sentit original de _*oi *_ seria " és això? ".


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ara em surt un dubte. En català no es fa servir "no" com en castellà? És a dir, per exemple, "És molt intel·ligent, no?".



Hola, Ant,

Sí, sí que es fa servir, però hi ha qui diu que no és una forma genuïna (a diferència de les que he enganxat abans, no surt en cap diccionari amb aquest significat). Però també es fa servir, sí.


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hola, Ant,
> 
> Sí, sí que es fa servir, però hi ha qui diu que no és una forma genuïna (a diferència de les que he enganxat abans, no surt en cap diccionari amb aquest significat). Però també es fa servir, sí.



Hola Betu,

Moltes gràcies. 

Salut.

Ant


----------

